# My anxiety remedy



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have found my anxiety is a lot better with the remedy I came up with. 

- Two cups of Chamomile tea
- 7 calm tabs

I had training this morning which always makes me anxious to go to. I took my remedy before going to work and it works very well controlling my anxiety. I was able to talk in a large group of people without feeling much anxiety. I also went up to the bank to sign a signature card. Usually, I have trouble signing things in front of people due to my hand shaking. No shaking at all. Then I went to the store on my lunch break to buy some things, and had a conversation with the cashier and he even he asked what my name was as I was leaving. I told him how I hated walmart because it was too big, and prefer shopping at this store. I told him I just hate parking a mile away and then walking a mile inside walmart to find anything. :banana


----------



## pikindaguy (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice. What are calm tabs, and where does one get Chamomile tea from?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

pikindaguy said:


> Nice. What are calm tabs, and where does one get Chamomile tea from?


I buy my tabs from Swanson vitamins. The tabs are actually called Natural Care Anxiety Relief. You put the tabs under your tough and let them dissolve. You can buy chamomile tea from any grocery store. The brand I like is Bigelows Cozy Chamomile.

http://www.swansonvitamins.com/webapp/w ... Ntk=Level1


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

> where does one get Chamomile tea from?


A lot of places also sell it bulk opcorn


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Try instead two capsules of L-theanine in the morning. Works for me.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Beggiatoa said:


> Try instead two capsules of L-theanine in the morning. Works for me.


That's in green tea. I think my mom takes that. It works well for her. I will have to try that.


----------

